# MSI K9N SLI platinum high latencies on eth1

## rmcarlsson

Dear forum,

I have MSI K9N SLI platinum. 

lscpi is:

voldemort ~ # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1) 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2) 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2) 00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1) 

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) 

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2) 

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2) 

00:09.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2) 

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) 

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control 

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41.1 [GeForce 6800] (rev a2)

As you can see I have dual onboard LAN. eth0 is working just fine, but I am experiencing high latencies on eth1. Typically ssh will hang for a couple of seconds and typically when I do commands that give "high output" like "dmesg". The machine is a home server and I have tried to strip down the kernel, I have tried to remove all boards (v4l, promise, DVB, 1-wire) and disks. Still the same problem. I have tried to enable MSI. I have switched the nic's (green->red and red->green) but the problem is still there, still on eth1.

mcelog and dmesg says nothing.

Does anyone have a clue?

I have read on the forum that this board is excellent for Linux and that there are several useful tweaks in bios. If someone has any useful information about this I would appreciate it.

  / Mikael Carlsson

----------

## snIP3r

hi mikael!

i have the same hardware on an ASUS M2N SLI Deluxe with no problems, so we can perhaps compare our configs and settings. please post your kernel and net config and perhaps also the output of dmesg.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

dmesg

```

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 (root@voldemort) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #8 SMP Tue Mar 18 20:37:31 CET 2008

Command line: root=/dev/hda3

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000bffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffd0000 - 00000000bffde000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000bffde000 - 00000000c0000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000140000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786384) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1310720) 2 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1310720

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F92B0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

ACPI: RSDT BFFD0000, 003C (r1 MSIISM OEMRSDT  10000704 MSFT       97)

ACPI: FACP BFFD0200, 0084 (r2 MSIISM OEMFACP  10000704 MSFT       97)

ACPI: DSDT BFFD0440, 5045 (r1  1ADGH 1ADGH013       13 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: FACS BFFDE000, 0040

ACPI: APIC BFFD0390, 0070 (r1 MSIISM OEMAPIC  10000704 MSFT       97)

ACPI: MCFG BFFD0400, 003C (r1 MSIISM OEMMCFG  10000704 MSFT       97)

ACPI: OEMB BFFDE040, 0061 (r1 MSIISM AMI_OEM  10000704 MSFT       97)

ACPI: HPET BFFD5490, 0038 (r1 MSIISM OEMHPET0 10000704 MSFT       97)

ACPI: SSDT BFFD54D0, 0248 (r1 A M I  POWERNOW        1 AMD         1)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 158) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 786384) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1310720) 2 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1310720

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      158

    0:      256 ->   786384

    0:  1048576 ->  1310720

On node 0 totalpages: 1048430

  DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1230 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2704 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 16320 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 765968 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 4096 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 258048 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x2008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at e2000000 (gap: e0000000:1ec00000)

PERCPU: Allocating 32192 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1026720

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2299.999 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 8000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

This costs you 64 MB of RAM

Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 8000000

Memory: 4034624k/5242880k available (3004k kernel code, 158828k reserved, 1206k data, 240k init)

SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4602.80 BogoMIPS (lpj=23014018)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Freeing SMP alternatives: 23k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12499987

Detected 12.499 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4600.01 BogoMIPS (lpj=23000067)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

Error attaching device data

Error attaching device data

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:06.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR10._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR13._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR14._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR15._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAD] (IRQs 20) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 21 22 23) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 21 22 23) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 21 22 23) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs 21 22 23) *10

ACPI Warning (tbutils-0217): Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] -  0B, should be FF [20070126]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 8000000 size 65536 KB

PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2400-0x247f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2480-0x24ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2800-0x287f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2880-0x28ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2c00-0x2c7f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x2c80-0x2cff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfbe80000-0xfbebffff has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0xa00-0xa0f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0xa10-0xa1f has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0f: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: fbf00000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0a.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fc000000-febfffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:07:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0a.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0f.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport_pc 00:06: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LMAC] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x1c1 @ 0, addr 00:16:17:8f:83:0e

forcedeth 0000:00:08.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAD] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LMAD] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x1c1 @ 1, addr 00:16:17:8f:82:d1

forcedeth 0000:00:09.0: highdma csum vlan pwrctl mgmt timirq gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE controller (0x10de:0x036e rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP55: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

NFORCE-MCP55: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SP0812N, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

PDC20268: IDE controller (0x105a:0x4d68 rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:01:01.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PDC20268: PLL input clock is 16652 kHz

PDC20268: 100% native mode on irq 19

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xe400-0xe407, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xe408-0xe40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hdf: IC35L120AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

hde: IC35L120AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

hde: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hde: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdf: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdf: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide2 at 0xec00-0xec07,0xe882 on irq 19

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hdg: ST3120026A, ATA DISK drive

hdg: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdg: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide3 at 0xe800-0xe807,0xe482 on irq 19

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hde: max request size: 512KiB

hde: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hde: cache flushes supported

 hde: hde1

hdf: max request size: 512KiB

hdf: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 241252607 sectors (123521 MB)

        native  capacity is 241254720 sectors (123522 MB)

hdf: Host Protected Area disabled.

hdf: 241254720 sectors (123522 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hdf: cache flushes supported

 hdf: hdf1

hdg: max request size: 512KiB

hdg: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hdg: cache flushes supported

 hdg: hdg1 hdg2 hdg3 hdg4

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_nv 0000:00:05.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd480 ctl 0xd400 bmdma 0xcc00 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd080 ctl 0xd000 bmdma 0xcc08 irq 23

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: Hitachi HDT725050VLA360, V56OA7EA, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Hitachi HDT72505 V56O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.1[B] -> Link [LSA1] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.1 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc880 ctl 0xc800 bmdma 0xc080 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc480 ctl 0xc400 bmdma 0xc088 irq 22

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.2[C] -> Link [LSA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.2 to 64

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb480 irq 21

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb880 ctl 0xb800 bmdma 0xb488 irq 21

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 23, io mem 0xfbefac00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 22, io mem 0xfbefb000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for debug

usbcore: registered new interface driver debug

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for FTDI USB Serial Device

ftdi_sio 2-5:1.0: FTDI USB Serial Device converter detected

drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.c: Detected FT232BM

usb 2-5: FTDI USB Serial Device converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usbcore: registered new interface driver ftdi_sio

drivers/usb/serial/ftdi_sio.c: v1.4.3:USB FTDI Serial Converters Driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x2d00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x2e00

w83627ehf: Found W83627EHG chip at 0xa10

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xf (2300 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xb

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xd

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xf

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 240k freed

DVB: registering new adapter (TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver)

input: TerraTec/qanu USB2.0 Highspeed DVB-T Receiver remote control as /class/input/input2

dvb-usb: found a 'Anysee DVB USB2.0' in warm state.

usbcore: registered new interface driver cinergyT2

dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

DVB: registering new adapter (Anysee DVB USB2.0)

anysee: firmware version:0.1.0 hardware id:10

anysee: Development driver. Please report to <Antti.Palosaari@iki.fi> in anycase, wether it is working or not! I don`t have hardware to test! I need feedback!

anysee: Report device model, firmware version seen from Anysee Windows viewer app and following hardware info; info:0a 01 00

DVB: registering frontend 1 (Philips TDA10023 DVB-C)...

input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /class/input/input3

dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 200 msecs.

dvb-usb: Anysee DVB USB2.0 successfully initialized and connected.

usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_anysee

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

/root/sasc-ng/sasc-ng/trunk/dvbloopback/module/dvb_loopback.c: frontend loopback driver v0.0.1

dvbloopback: registering 1 adapters

DVB: registering new adapter (DVB-LOOPBACK)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -104312226 ns)

svc: 192.168.1.6, port=56818: unknown version (3 for prog 100003, nfsd)

svc: 192.168.1.6, port=58091: unknown version (3 for prog 100003, nfsd)

```

/proc/interrupts

```

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:         33          6   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:         13        312   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  7:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0

  8:          0          1   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          0        123   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:        460      12999   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 19:          0        164   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide2, ide3

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 22:         53      65151   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, ohci_hcd:usb2

 23:      57310    4700136   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, ehci_hcd:usb1

376:       3019      85885   PCI-MSI-edge      eth1

377:       5087     119363   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:     233041     738342   Local timer interrupts

RES:     471641     364698   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:        185         20   function call interrupts

TLB:        452        326   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

```

[/code]Iptables (just in case)

```

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.8 on Tue Mar 18 20:51:24 2008

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [301:20404]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [292:24313]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [424:37536]

-A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Mar 18 20:51:24 2008

# Generated by iptables-save v1.3.8 on Tue Mar 18 20:51:24 2008

*filter

:INPUT DROP [0:0]

:FORWARD DROP [0:0]

:OUTPUT DROP [18:11548]

-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -i eth0 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport xxxx:zzzzz -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -s 193.15.240.60 -i eth1 -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport vvvv -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -i eth1 -p tcp -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -i eth1 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -j DROP

-A FORWARD -s 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -d 192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0 -i eth1 -o eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -j DROP

-A OUTPUT -o lo -j ACCEPT

-A OUTPUT -o eth1 -j ACCEPT

-A OUTPUT -o eth0 -j ACCEPT

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Mar 18 20:51:24 2008

```

```

Linux voldemort 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #8 SMP Tue Mar 18 20:37:31 CET 2008 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

/proc/config.gz

[code:1:fb2d3ce5bc]

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2

# Tue Mar 18 20:36:33 2008

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_QUICKLIST is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_DMAR is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_ENABLED=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_MARK=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SANE is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=y

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=16

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SELast edited by rmcarlsson on Tue Mar 18, 2008 9:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i have additionally enabled the

```

CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI

```

option. perhaps this helps...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

Hi 

thanks, I have already tried it. Will try it again though, thanks.  

Any ideas about possible tweaks in bios, DMA, IRQ? Anything else?

Is there any way to tell if the board might be broken?

  / Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i can only tell you about my config and i had nothing special set up. bios settings are default. 

it might sound simple: bur have you checked the cable too??

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

Good thinking but I have already checked it.

Is it possible to enable some kind of kernel debugging to detect possible problems, IRQ conflict or other resource sharing conflicts? Also is there any way to track down a possible hardware fault, lets say that my problem is broken hardware, can I detect this or test the hardware in any way?

One other thing, when I enable NAPI (rx-polling) I noticed some improvement. I still have latencies though.

  / Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

hmmm, you can check /proc/interrupts for errors, and also lspci -v shows some more detailed information about your hardware. -vv more than more.

also the ifconfig command can show you errors while transmitting packets...

good to hear that enabling NAPI improves the situation...

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

```

voldemort ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:17:8F:83:0E

          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1191499 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8776666 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:119439013 (113.9 Mb)  TX bytes:13766655216 (13128.9 Mb)

          Interrupt:121 Base address:0x6000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:17:8F:82:D1

          inet addr:85.224.84.50  Bcast:85.224.85.255  Mask:255.255.254.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:15928200 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11929853 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:20156379434 (19222.6 Mb)  TX bytes:899669212 (857.9 Mb)

          Interrupt:120 Base address:0x8000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:489387 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:489387 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:46849409 (44.6 Mb)  TX bytes:46849409 (44.6 Mb)

```

```

voldemort ~ # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0       CPU1

  0:        135       2231   IO-APIC-edge      timer

  1:        256       6151   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

  7:          0          0   IO-APIC-edge      parport0

  8:          0          1   IO-APIC-edge      rtc

  9:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi

 12:          0        123   IO-APIC-edge      i8042

 14:      49136     897636   IO-APIC-edge      ide0

 18:       4785      79861   IO-APIC-fasteoi   ide2, ide3

 21:          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv

 22:      31540   34727656   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, ohci_hcd:usb2

 23:   38226832 3139533008   IO-APIC-fasteoi   sata_nv, ehci_hcd:usb1

376:    3303194   64667690   PCI-MSI-edge      eth1

377:    2388908   47816514   PCI-MSI-edge      eth0

NMI:          0          0   Non-maskable interrupts

LOC:  102084667  388634219   Local timer interrupts

RES:   87294251   32822599   Rescheduling interrupts

CAL:       1663         93   function call interrupts

TLB:      20339       9607   TLB shootdowns

TRM:          0          0   Thermal event interrupts

THR:          0          0   Threshold APIC interrupts

SPU:          0          0   Spurious interrupts

ERR:          0

```

```

voldemort ~ # lspci -vv

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Capabilities: [44] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

                Command: BaseUnitID=0 UnitCnt=15 MastHost- DefDir- DUL-

                Link Control 0: CFlE+ CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn+ ExtCTL- 64b-

                Link Config 0: MLWI=16bit DwFcIn- MLWO=16bit DwFcOut- LWI=16bit DwFcInEn- LWO=16bit DwFcOutEn-

                Link Control 1: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail+ Init- EOC+ TXO+ <CRCErr=0 IsocEn- LSEn- ExtCTL- 64b-

                Link Config 1: MLWI=8bit DwFcIn- MLWO=8bit DwFcOut- LWI=8bit DwFcInEn- LWO=8bit DwFcOutEn-

                Revision ID: 1.03

                Link Frequency 0: 1.0GHz

                Link Error 0: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

                Link Frequency Capability 0: 200MHz+ 300MHz+ 400MHz+ 500MHz+ 600MHz+ 800MHz+ 1.0GHz+ 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

                Feature Capability: IsocFC+ LDTSTOP+ CRCTM- ECTLT- 64bA- UIDRD-

                Link Frequency 1: 200MHz

                Link Error 1: <Prot- <Ovfl- <EOC- CTLTm-

                Link Frequency Capability 1: 200MHz- 300MHz- 400MHz- 500MHz- 600MHz- 800MHz- 1.0GHz- 1.2GHz- 1.4GHz- 1.6GHz- Vend-

                Error Handling: PFlE+ OFlE+ PFE- OFE- EOCFE- RFE- CRCFE- SERRFE- CF- RE- PNFE- ONFE- EOCNFE- RNFE- CRCNFE- SERRNFE-

                Prefetchable memory behind bridge Upper: 00-00

                Bus Number: 00

        Capabilities: [dc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Region 0: I/O ports at 2f00 [size=128]

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: I/O ports at 2900 [size=64]

        Region 4: I/O ports at 2d00 [size=64]

        Region 5: I/O ports at 2e00 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at fbefb000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: Memory at fbefac00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [44] Debug port

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:04.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Region 0: [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        Region 1: [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        Region 2: [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8]

        Region 3: [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=1]

        Region 4: I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

00:05.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: I/O ports at d480 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at d400 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at d080 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at d000 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at cc00 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fbef9000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:05.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: I/O ports at c880 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at c800 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at c480 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at c400 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at c080 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fbef8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:05.2 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (750ns min, 250ns max)

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 21

        Region 0: I/O ports at c000 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at bc00 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at b880 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at b800 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at b480 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fbef7000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [b0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/2 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [cc] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:06.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

        I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

        Memory behind bridge: fbf00000-fbffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr+ DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [b8] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Capabilities: [8c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

00:08.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 377

        Region 0: Memory at fbef6000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at b400 [size=8]

        Region 2: Memory at fbefa800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 3: Memory at fbefa400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable+ DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=8

                Vector table: BAR=2 offset=00000000

                PBA: BAR=3 offset=00000000

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41a9

                Masking: 000000fe  Pending: 00000000

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:09.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 376

        Region 0: Memory at fbef5000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at b080 [size=8]

        Region 2: Memory at fbefa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 3: Memory at fbef4c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable+ DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=8

                Vector table: BAR=2 offset=00000000

                PBA: BAR=3 offset=00000000

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41b1

                Masking: 000000fe  Pending: 00000000

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4149

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

        Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #5, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x8, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x8, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

                        Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4151

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

        Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #4, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

                        Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet- Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet- LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4159

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

        Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #3, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

                        Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4161

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

        Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #2, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x4, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

                        Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4169

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

        Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x1, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x8, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

                        Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState-

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: fc000000-febfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000cfffffff

        Secondary status: 66MHz- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ <SERR- <PERR-

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR+ NoISA- VGA+ MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

                PriDiscTmr- SecDiscTmr- DiscTmrStat- DiscTmrSERREn-

        Capabilities: [40] Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0000

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 4171

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed-

                Mapping Address Base: 00000000fee00000

        Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 256 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq- AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep+ BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 64 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

                SltCap: AttnBtn- PwrCtrl- MRL- AttnInd- PwrInd- HotPlug- Surpise-

                        Slot #  0, PowerLimit 0.000000; Interlock- NoCompl-

                SltCtl: Enable: AttnBtn- PwrFlt- MRL- PresDet- CmdCplt- HPIrq- LinkChg-

                        Control: AttnInd Off, PwrInd On, Power- Interlock-

                SltSta: Status: AttnBtn- PowerFlt- MRL- CmdCplt- PresDet+ Interlock-

                        Changed: MRL- PresDet+ LinkState+

                RootCtl: ErrCorrectable- ErrNon-Fatal- ErrFatal- PMEIntEna- CRSVisible-

                RootCap: CRSVisible-

                RootSta: PME ReqID 0000, PMEStatus- PMEPending-

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

                !!! Possibly incomplete decoding

                Command: WarmRst+ DblEnd-

                Link Control: CFlE- CST- CFE- <LkFail- Init+ EOC- TXO- <CRCErr=0

                Link Config: MLWI=16bit MLWO=16bit LWI=16bit LWO=16bit

                Revision ID: 1.02

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Control: I/O- Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Capabilities: [f0] #0f [0010]

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

        Subsystem: 3Com Corporation 3C905B Fast Etherlink XL 10/100

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (2500ns min, 2500ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 19

        Region 0: I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Region 1: Memory at fbfffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at fbf00000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

01:01.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20268 (Ultra100 TX2) (rev 02) (prog-if 85)

        Subsystem: Promise Technology, Inc. Ultra100TX2

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=slow >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 64 (1000ns min, 4500ns max), Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: I/O ports at e880 [size=8]

        Region 1: I/O ports at e800 [size=4]

        Region 2: I/O ports at e480 [size=8]

        Region 3: I/O ports at e400 [size=4]

        Region 4: I/O ports at e080 [size=16]

        Region 5: Memory at fbff8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Expansion ROM at fbf20000 [disabled] [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1+ D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

07:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Unknown device 820b

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at fd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Region 3: Memory at fc000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at febe0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

        Capabilities: [78] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <512ns, L1 <4us

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE- FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr- UncorrErr+ FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #0, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, ASPM L0s L1, Latency L0 <1us, L1 <4us

                        ClockPM- Suprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x16, TrErr- Train- SlotClk+ DLActive- BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

```

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

looks ok for me. i see you have 3 nic's in your system. which one is the one that makes the trouble? have you tried the other one instead?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

The troublesome nic is this:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:17:8F:82:D1

          inet addr:85.224.84.50  Bcast:85.224.85.255  Mask:255.255.254.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:15928200 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11929853 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:20156379434 (19222.6 Mb)  TX bytes:899669212 (857.9 Mb)

          Interrupt:120 Base address:0x8000 

--

00:09.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Unknown device 7250

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz+ UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0 (250ns min, 5000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 376

        Region 0: Memory at fbef5000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Region 1: I/O ports at b080 [size=8]

        Region 2: Memory at fbefa000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Region 3: Memory at fbef4c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable+ DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=8

                Vector table: BAR=2 offset=00000000

                PBA: BAR=3 offset=00000000

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask+ 64bit+ Queue=0/3 Enable+

                Address: 00000000fee0300c  Data: 41b1

                Masking: 000000fe  Pending: 00000000

        Capabilities: [6c] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable- Fixed+ 

```

Yes I have installed a 3com 3c900 and it works perfectly. Soon I will be needing the low latency networking so I have prepared my machine with a new nic.

  / Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

hmmmm, this remembers me to my own problem with the same nic (on an asus m2n-sli deluxe) but may not have any correlation to your problem. i had similar problems also with the second internal nic and resolved it the same way - by putting another nic into my server...

have you experienced the problem till first usage??

have you ever thought about a hardware defect?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> have you experienced the problem till first usage?? 
> 
> 

 

Yes always.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> have you ever thought about a hardware defect? 
> 
> 

 

Yes I suspect defect hardware, but I do not know how to proceed. My idea was to try kernel debuggning but I have no experience in this.

  / Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

ok, lets give it another try: are you able to boot from a (gentoo) live-cd and check the latencies with this one?

you can e.g. boot from cd and then start the ssh server, then check for the latencies.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, lets give it another try: are you able to boot from a (gentoo) live-cd and check the latencies with this one? 
> 
> 

 

I have now booted with livecd and started ssh. Using eth1 (troublesome nic) I have the same old long latencies. If I use eth0 it works perfectly.

   / Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

 *rmcarlsson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> ok, lets give it another try: are you able to boot from a (gentoo) live-cd and check the latencies with this one? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

ok, then i think its definitely a hardware fault, cause any bios setting do not improve the situation. nor using another operating system. so this could also not be a kernel config error.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

Hi, I am not so sure. Have anyone seen a working system with iptables and NAT based on two nforce onboard nic's? 

If I read about the nForce chipset there is a function in the chipset called dualnet. This can by used in several ways. The first mode is very similar to what I have learned is a "bridge". Two nic's and one logical interface. It should improve the bandwidth. The second mode was referred to as router. One nic for WAN and one for lan. That's how I use it (but I call mine red and green).

There is also some kind of firewall inside the chipset. "FirstPacket".

Are you sure the nForce linux driver is cabable of utilizing two onboard nforce nic's?

/ Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

 *rmcarlsson wrote:*   

> Hi, I am not so sure. Have anyone seen a working system with iptables and NAT based on two nforce onboard nic's? 
> 
> If I read about the nForce chipset there is a function in the chipset called dualnet. This can by used in several ways. The first mode is very similar to what I have learned is a "bridge". Two nic's and one logical interface. It should improve the bandwidth. The second mode was referred to as router. One nic for WAN and one for lan. That's how I use it (but I call mine red and green).
> 
> There is also some kind of firewall inside the chipset. "FirstPacket".
> ...

 

hi!

yes i had one up and running (until  1 week ago where i think i found out that the second nic scrambles my network config) - with no latencies like you described. in my config one nic is connected to the adsl modem, the second connects the internal lan. i use iptables based rules with NAT.

i also know about the "additional features" of the nvidia nic but i am not sure if the (reverse engineered) forcedeth driver implements one of them. i think only normal functions are implemented. 

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

Hi,

thank you so much for you time. I will send my board back to the retailer and refer to a broken nic.

  / Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

 *rmcarlsson wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> thank you so much for you time. I will send my board back to the retailer and refer to a broken nic.
> 
>   / Mikael

 

hi!

any news for your problem? is it still existing even with a new board?

i will send my board back also tomorrow...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## rmcarlsson

Hi,

as I stated I sent my board back. I got a replacement board within 2 weeks. The new board have a different version than the old one. Unfortunately I can not recall the revision on the old board, but I do know that the boards are different (different heat sink on NB). I can check the revision on the new board if you like.

The board is now working just fine using ip tables and nat with red and green nic onboard. I must say that this board is excellent, no problem what so ever, no driver configuration issues, no stability issues, low temperature. 

So either the board was broken or the specific revision on my old board had some kind of design problem.

It is possible get the board working with our chipset, so my advice is to you to send your board back.

  / Mikael

----------

## snIP3r

 *rmcarlsson wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> as I stated I sent my board back. I got a replacement board within 2 weeks. The new board have a different version than the old one. Unfortunately I can not recall the revision on the old board, but I do know that the boards are different (different heat sink on NB). I can check the revision on the new board if you like.
> 
> The board is now working just fine using ip tables and nat with red and green nic onboard. I must say that this board is excellent, no problem what so ever, no driver configuration issues, no stability issues, low temperature. 
> ...

 

hi mikael!

thx for your information. you do not need to check the board revision for me, thx. 

as i wrote i will return my board tomorrow. and i am thinking about giving the asus m2n-sli deluxe back and take the same board as yours - even if i can call myself an asus addict  :Wink:  but i have read many positive opinions about the k9n sli platinum so its worth thinking about taking this one instead of a new asus...

greets

snIP3r

----------

